# Paint Creek Improvements



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Put a TON of lumber into the creek today.

Reinforced banks w/ huge sections of tree and backfilled behind it with branches and twigs. I have found that vegetation (ie riverbank) grows back surprisingly quick using this method. 

Also, used a couple sections as "sweepers" jutting out into the current.

Last summer we installed a couple sunken structures as well.

Maybe, after 3 years of gradual stream improvements in the backyard, I will finally see a trout come spring!

I am exhausted.

(The above actions were approved by the DNR, DEQ) Not really


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Cool, anything helps.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Used rerod to secure some more structures in place today.

Now I am putting a bounty out for someone to dismantle the beaver dam just upstream of Kern Rd. to allow fish to get to my backyard in the village! I seriously think that dam is preventing upstream migration, it is a waterfall for God's sake.

I will post pics as soon as I get a camera!


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Good for you!....i'd love to see some pics of the work your doing. I'm trying to do the same for a little creek up in the NE. I started it this past summer and i'm really looking forward to see whats happened since i was last up in August. Here is a section of one of my T/R i lifted from the NE forum. It shows what i've been up to. I also agree...it tough work!!!

***********************************************

FRIDAY:

I spent most of the day back at my stream continuing the project. It's certainly not going to be a show piece for restoration but i'm learning alot as i go. I'm working on a stretch of water thats probably a little less than 3/4 of a mile with a series of 4 old beaver dams that are still choaking the stream...amongst other headaches. I'm starting just behind the first one and working my way down for no other reason than convienience of hauling chainsaws and such down to the stream. I'm making some progress but i'm also facing some challenges. The biggest being the amount of sand load that has been deposited in the stream. Its probably a foot deep, more in some places. I've narrowed the channel, added structure....its scouring the channel and moving sand...but dumping it just down stream of the 2nd dam because of slower current caused by the 3rd dam. So, once i finished up the first section i started on 2nd...made progress, but again it just moved the sand further downstream and dumped it after the 4th dam. I'm not sure when the dominos quit falling but i can see i have some work to do. I just don't know where all the sand is supposed to go. I suppose over time mother nature will help work that out and i hope i'm helping her along. I'm not sure if i'll get back up there till next spring so we'll wait and see what happens.

Anyways, some pics of the project....

This was taken a few years ago just after i popped the second dam. I'm standing just in front of the dam looking upstream. This is the first section i'm working on. You can see all the silt and muck that had collected. Its also pretty evident the damage done to the vegitation and trees along the bank after beinging submerged for a couple years. The stream channel is much wider than it used to be and the flow is very slow.










My goal was to use the dead trees along the bank and the wood from the dams to help stablize, narrow, add structure and improve the flow the channel. So this is how it now looks after some work....










This shot is taken from the same general area. You can see all the trees i've dropped to narrow the channel in the left of the pic. In the lower left i used the beaver dam wood to fill in the back eddy which really helped push the water along. I then added various wood structures in the channel to create some meandering....

This shot shows the top section of the project looking downstream towards the second dam.










You can really see the sand load in this one...the water used to be knee deep and tons of natural structure...hopefully over time the flow will scour out the stream bed and as things fall into the creek it will return.

The final shot is about halfway down, still looking downstream toward the second dam which you can barely see on the right...










It aint pretty but hopefully over time and a bunch more work it'll payoff...we'll see.

Good look with yours....


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Trap the beaver out or they will just keep making dams.
Looks like alot of sediment in a few of the pics.
Nice looking habitat too


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Contact your local DNR fishery biologist. The biologist can be of great help with latest stream restoration techniques, keep you legal with permits, and can help get rid of the problem beavers. The sediment needs to be properly stabilized. Your local conservation district may have some planting suggestions. Some times there is funding and labor support as well.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Dude,

I actually saw your post last summer and I was inspired! Your stretch looks great, you can only hope over time (like you said) some high water events clean out the stream bed and that fish start sticking to the cover! It looks great.

I am a teacher and I have summers off so if you need a hand for a day up there some time lemme know! I actually enjoy the work!

I love the rerod too, it really works great to anchor structure(logs) where you want it.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Pics are great.To be honest they really made my New Yr.Good folks doing right things.,GJ Mich


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

I've kept the DNR in the loop with mine...actually emailed the pics. We have eradicated the beavers (at least for now) so hopefully other don't relocate and screw things up again. We did also talk DEQ permits and it was decided...well, i'll leave it at that.

Back2: I did all the work during low flows so it'll be interesting to see how well i anchored the structures come ice out (if we get any...:sad: ). Anyway, i'm going to have a peek at it in April and see how she fared. I'm going to try and get up there as much as i can this year. Lets stay in touch as the season nears...a helping hand is always appreciated.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hamilton Reef said:


> Contact your local DNR fishery biologist. The biologist can be of great help with latest stream restoration techniques, keep you legal with permits, and can help get rid of the problem beavers. The sediment needs to be properly stabilized. Your local conservation district may have some planting suggestions. Some times there is funding and labor support as well.


 Very good thinking.I know that i can get up to 1500.00 to stop erosion on my land.Being on the water that is.Im sure you can get some kind of funding to help out if needed.I have to look where i read this and post it soon for ya ,GL Mich


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

I did not try the DNR, but I have tried the DEQ before. I find them to be horribly inadequate and their department title (environmental quality) has nothing to do with their motives.

As for a grant for private landowners, that would be very cool. I planted several willows along the banks (thinking shade to cool the water, and those things are like sponges so they will absorb runoff).

I tried to get the village of Lake Orion to LET ME do ALL the grant work to stabilize some banks in the downtown area last year. They never returned my calls. . .


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

I took some good pics of my work on the creek, but cannot post them!!!! Any suggestions??


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Have you uploaded them to a hosting site ? photobucket ect? or using the feature here on the site?


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Well, I tried doing it through this site, but I just noticed that at the bottom of the page it reads "You MAY NOT post attachments." I have been a member for a couple years now so when will I be able to?

I was proud of the work, but maybe you will have to take my word for it?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

You can post pictures by using facilities provided all on this site for free. Just upload pictures to our photo gallery then post them here. Sponsoring members can post attachments.


----------



## SurfDog (Jul 12, 2005)

> Now I am putting a bounty out for someone to dismantle the beaver dam just upstream of Kern Rd. to allow fish to get to my backyard in the village! I seriously think that dam is preventing upstream migration, it is a waterfall for God's sake.


You shouldn't have a problem with fish getting to your property. One of the 4 planting sites on PC is the Downtown Lake Orion park. Plus the high water will always reshuffle the deck and move fish around. 

Thank you for improving this stream. Every little bit helps, and anyone who fishes it appreciates it. I wish there was a bigger movement to habitat improvement here in Michigan, not just in the streams but the lakes as well. 

Eli


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

So when i go the DNR stocking site the "Village Park" they speak of is the Children's Park in downtown Lake Orion? I always thought that was the park in Rochester???


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

So here is my try @ posting pics.


Other end of lunker structure with another section of tree attached to it and locked in...








[/IMG]


This part I am proud of. It's hard to tell in the pics, but this is an indent carved out that these logs and twigs (again secured) filled in. There is no doubt in my mind that the bank vegetation will cover this come Summer. Also, all structures have held up during the deluge of this past week!







[/IMG]

Thus ends my 1st attempt at posting pics. I will do more later if this works. Holding breath as I hit "submit!"


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

It worked! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I still dont see any fish


----------



## SurfDog (Jul 12, 2005)

> So when i go the DNR stocking site the "Village Park" they speak of is the Children's Park in downtown Lake Orion? I always thought that was the park in Rochester???


the stocking sites are as follows...
Villiage Park- Lake Orion
Tienken-Rochester Hills
Rochester City Park- Downtown Rochester
Clarkston/Kern Rd.-Oakland Twp.
Adams- Oakland Twp. 

They do a good job of spreading them out.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Here are a couple more pics...

This is tough to see, but last Summer in here I have weaved branches from fallen trees into roots of an existing streamside tree to stablize the bank. Vegatation is already growing over my "new" bank.









Planted a few sideways willow trees, I understand this rare species is great for trout streams!









Again, just more lumber weaved into existing roots to create bank/cover. Thius area is also experiencing a gradual vegetation re-growth.









That's all I got, not the most exciting pics, but here's hoping I see somethiing besides suckers in my backyad come Spring!


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Doing a great job,I really like to get some sideways willow trees  .Mich


----------

